
A Broader View on Apple’s “Back to the Mac” Event - mjfern
http://www.fernstrategy.com/2010/10/20/a-broader-view-on-apple%e2%80%99s-back-to-the-mac-event/
======
jamie_ca
Dead on. With the momentum Apple has in the mobile front, they're starting to
work seriously on tying together collaboration between those devices as in-
house as they possibly can.

FaceTime for Mac is a decent contender vs Skype for video chats (mostly in a
personal setting, for remote work screen sharing is a huge win).

The Mac App Store is going to be a great success - free apps will list for
exposure, paid apps will list because the free apps are getting exposure, and
people will use them because managing all your apps in one place is generally
easier than managing them individually. Sparkle is nice and wonderful, but for
the layperson it's just going to be The Way Things Are Done and be more than
happy with it. _Especially_ if they're coming from Windows (Linux users
already know how great a package manager is).

By tying the app stores to an account, "for all your macs," upgrades become
easier, and people will slowly start to accumulate apple hardware until the
loss of convenience from switching away is too great for the majority of
users.

I would be shocked if we don't see a large expansion of MobileMe to take on
DropBox. If the storage space saved from content-addressable data backing is
sufficient, I can easily see MobileMe offering a higher tier package acting
essentially as a Time Machine backend.

TL;DR doom and gloom in the future for free-software advocates, as Apple
integrates all our devices _far_ too well.

